# Anyone interested in RP?



## Fergil (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey there (ノ^∇^)

I'm looking around to see if I can find someone who enjoy's RP's ♥(ˆ⌣ˆԅ)
It can be anything! It does not even have to be naughty (You know, cause it is FA (・_・ヾ ) But hey does not mean we can be very naughty!

So yeah! If you're perhaps interested let me know! I'm experienced rper, doing it for around... 7 years now I think. And so far unable to really find good rp partners. 

So I mostly/kind off, well always play male. Kind of used to it lol. And also a dragon! I can play feral and anthro as well. 

I mostly rp through skype, but if you don't prefer that notes are an option. 
mot of the rps i done is guy/girl meets boy/girl get to know each other and so forth and a whole story comes out of it! =D

So if you're perhaps interested, let me know! (ﾉ^ヮ^)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧

Fergil


----------



## YarmieTheNotSoWise (Jun 30, 2016)

-raises hand-


----------



## feder (Jun 30, 2016)

Heya.

I'm interested.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm interested, though I don't have a Skype.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 1, 2016)

Me :3


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 1, 2016)

I am. Contact me if u want to rp. That goes for everyone.


Fergil said:


> Hey there (ノ^∇^)
> 
> I'm looking around to see if I can find someone who enjoy's RP's ♥(ˆ⌣ˆԅ)
> It can be anything! It does not even have to be naughty (You know, cause it is FA (・_・ヾ ) But hey does not mean we can be very naughty!
> ...


Sure I'll rp with u. Just send me ur Skype account so I can add u.


----------



## YarmieTheNotSoWise (Jul 4, 2016)

I wish i had someone to rp with -looks down depressed sighing to kick a tin can to add to how depressed i am-


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Jul 4, 2016)

YarmieTheNotSoWise said:


> I wish i had someone to rp with -looks down depressed sighing to kick a tin can to add to how depressed i am-


Just give me a setting and I'll figure out which char of mine to use.


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone want to Rp?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Anyone want to Rp?


Fantasy, modern, romance, slice-of-life...
I'm all ears :3

(Please no horror or sci-fi though...)


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Fantasy, modern, romance, slice-of-life...
> I'm all ears :3
> 
> (Please no horror or sci-fi though...)


Any of that sounds good. (Going towards Morden day and Romance if you don't mind Yaoi. 
My Oc works in the city so mabye can take place there?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Any of that sounds good. (Going towards Morden day and Romance if you don't mind Yaoi.
> My Oc works in the city so mabye can take place there?


Modern and romance ; all good to me :3
Sure, the scene can take place there, I don't mind ; my fursona is a traveler


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Modern and romance ; all good to me :3
> Sure, the scene can take place there, I don't mind ; my fursona is a traveler


Sweet! 
OK, I'll set the scene in a pm


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Sweet!
> OK, I'll set the scene in a pm


Looking forward to it :3


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

*eats SpaghettiO's straight from the can*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 5, 2016)

*raises paws up* Yep! Here


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *eats SpaghettiO's straight from the can*


That sounds pretty good right now actually. 
Wish I had XP


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> *raises paws up* Yep! Here


Awesome! 
*High paws*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Awesome!
> *High paws*


So, do u want to rp?


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> So, do u want to rp?


Sure, what do you want to rp?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 5, 2016)

Vore but I can do an rp without that. Basically, anything.


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Vore?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Vore?


Vore is the fetish of being eaten or eating another organism alive and whole. It could be fatal or safe (as in no one gets hurt nor digested, the one eaten is let out). I do only safe vore.


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Ahhh....how about we not do that.
Sorry, but that's not my type of fetish.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Ahhh....how about we not do that.
> Sorry, but that's not my type of fetish.


We don't have to have an rp about vore. Maybe one about me becoming friends with u.


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Dude, we became friends the moment you handed me a bone XD


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello ^^'


----------

